
How Google ate CelebrityNetWorth.com - czr80
https://theoutline.com/post/1399/how-google-ate-celebritynetworth-com
======
crispytx
I always wondered what the fuck was up with those "So and so's net worth will
shock you!" ads that I see on Yahoo. Thanks for posting this!

~~~
shortformblog
But the angle of the story here isn't about that at all. It's about how Google
decimated a legitimate website focused on this issue.

